# The Local Council and Mayor



## Edgarhd

Are you living in a small Spanish town/village (around 4 to 6 thousand), which has it's own local town council and Mayor? I am interested in doing a short documentary which compares several local village councils around Europe. Probably, one in Spain, another in Sweden/Belgium and my own in Yorkshire, England.
If you feel you would be interested in this project then get in touch and we could talk further. There is no funding for the project, so it is something of a personal project. But I would love to get in contact with you and I am sure that the whole thing will prove interesting and engaging.

Regards

Edgar


----------

